# Cnc ymc30 mill on way home!



## countryguy (Dec 22, 2014)

Cleveland reststop. Had to send a note.   200some miles to Fenton mi.   .  Yeehah!


----------



## countryguy (Dec 22, 2014)

Lol.  Sorry for the horizontal aspect.   Looked fine on the iPhone.  I hate that!   All home safe and sound!    To unload we picked up a HF gantry with the 25% off coupon!  http://t.harborfreight.com/1-ton-ca...try-crane-69513.html?utm_referrer=direct/not%

PS   Anyone with some Ycm30 manuals, I would really appreciate a possible copy via purchase!  Willing to pay.   
Cg.


----------



## countryguy (Dec 26, 2014)

*Game of Inches (thrones play... ;-) update on the Mill move to garage.*

Whew.... Been a few day's and posts are slow so here is the Mill all put up after a few days of Gantry setup and Multi-ton Chain falls and such.    The 'game of inches' is very true.   To get a 2Ton mill (Manual confirms it is 2940Lbs plus the 80's CNC Setups and controller... Gotta be 1.7 to 2 ton! )   from 4ft off the ground to your shop's cozy home is to be slow and tedious and inch over inch  (Unless you have a huge forklift of course)   
 So 2ish-tons on a 1Ton HF gantry.... a 3 Ton chain-fall, adjustments and squaring, alignments and test load checks!  Touch down! The a  tractor to pull it into the Garage on a pallet jack oh so slow.   All in all-  Yes, VERY worth it!  A few shots below!  Now I get to take the Gantry apart and move it indoors into the new shop.   Peace and HAPPY NEW YEAR everyone .


----------



## chuckorlando (Dec 26, 2014)

Awesome brother. Does she run?


----------



## countryguy (Dec 26, 2014)

Yes!  Fully functional.  Told the Bandit III should just need to be checked and reseated.  I have a 15HP RPC going in too.  Everything is moving from the frigid Barn into 1 of the Garage bays (Still getting the glare' stink-eye fellas!  And you know what I mean!!!)   ....Yes she can still pull her car in.  LOL. 

 Man I'm overworked for a two week break but it is the type of Work ya love....  Ahh the Smell of cast Iron ,oil and Ozone in the morning! hehe  ;-) 



chuckorlando said:


> Awesome brother. Does she run?


----------



## chuckorlando (Dec 26, 2014)

Your living the dream brother. The work I would be willing to put in for a cnc of that size. I own a landscape comp and I'll tell you what..... I dream of finding an old man ready to let go of all his tools. I'll design and install and maintain it and let you beat me over the head a little at that.

Thats my version of dreaming of the lotto ahahaha


----------



## fahrphrompuken (Feb 17, 2015)

Just noticed this thread, NICE mill!  Nothing like that white-knuckled cruise at 45mph on the Ohio turnpike with a two-ton iron monster tagging along! Reminds me of when I dragged the Tree mill home from HGR (Euclid, OH) back to Portage, MI. Only took 6hrs!

Bill


----------



## countryguy (Mar 14, 2015)

Evening everyone!     Remember this post???  Seems like forever ago.  We'll the Mill was NOT fully functional. The 80's Bandit controller worked but the Drivers inside were not the original. And the seller thought they would work fine....But there was zero info out there for a Bandit III unless you wanted to pay $500 bucks for a docs set.   And the costs to buy and install 3 DC motor drives was far from cheap!  Seems I was going to spend 2K just to get an 80's unit running again.  And then who knows how well it would work w/ this setup.   But on the + side, it looks in great shape! the way's and ball screws feel so nice.  Like they floated.   so what to do??????
HimmmmmHaawwww-Groan-  And then I found AjaxCNC/Centroid 'All in One DC Mill kit'.    I did not want to use Mach3.  I have that on the hobby mill.   Wanted the real deal.   On the plus side I could reuse the Motors but I needed to pull off the old 500l encoders and tach junk.  I put on 2500line Quad-Diff's from Automation-Direct.   I get 10K PPR pulse per rev. on the Centroid.  All worked out! Lucky I guess. 

So here are a few more Pics-  The Mill was rebuilt by my Son and I. And boy did we have some fun.   Kit arrived on Feb 3rd.  And today the Mill was deemed 100% functional.  YAHOO!!!!
I'll keep it short overall...  No questions tonight. No problems to solve, no Newbie needs advice posts (yeah- Give me 10mins in the shop LOL)  Just a very good feeling.

Ohhh-  Anyone want to buy a Bandit III setup. Drives included.  Operational Status unknown.  Cheap!     Kiddings.  Actually I posted them on Pango or Pongo or what ever that is.  Maybe I can get a few bucks for a new toy!

Have a great week everyone.  I'm hitting the rack w/ a bog ol' smile!   Time to make the donuts!


----------

